# Any Cafes use Decent Machines? DE1+, PRO, or XL



## coffeegeek1000 (Jun 28, 2020)

Its great to find this supportive online community here.

We will be opening up a small specialty cafe at the end of the year or early 2021 and have been researching every possible machine under the sun. As a 40 year old tech nerd, the thought of using a Decent Machine resonated.* Are the Decent Machines a good fit in Cafe settings? *Can it handle 5-15 drinks per hour x 10 hours? What would be the maximum drinks it could crank out in the off chance of a "lunch rush" customer spike? How is the reliability / or how often do they need to be taken offline & repaired?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Good luck with the Café if you go for it next year.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@coffeegeek1000 - Did you ever get the answers you were looking for?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think the DE cafe machine are supposed to be used "in line" as in you buy 3 or 4 of them or however many groups you need. Maybe a more teaditional machine to start with, with maybe one DE for the coffees that really benefit from profiling? Difficult time to be opening a cafe, I hope it goes well. Maybe in 2021 it will be better than it is now, hell if more people are working from home the hospitality sector might see an increase in bookings of venues for short social events if companies try to give up office space.


----------



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm also curious about this, although I'm a few years away from opening a Cafe yet (by which point I imagine things will have evolved). However: I have seen at least a few references to cafe's using them, might be worth asking Decent directly for contacts?

My main hesitation would be steam power - although it sounds like the recommendations are to have multiple machines, steam on one brew on the next - which happens to give your redundancy too.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

IMO, if you're in line to get a two-group or bigger, I would personally get two DE1XL. I find the argument that if your two-group breaks down you're in trouble but if one DE1XL breaks down you're ok to be a compelling one.

Downside - it doesn't seem as though a UK-based service centre is likely to happen any time soon. Brexit, amongst things, has put paid to that. You're likely to have to ship to mainland Europe.


----------

